# Can the EP2500 be daisy chain



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I have an Velodyne SMS-1 with 1 balance XLR output, how would i run that to 4 behringer ep2500's if they can't be daisy chain.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You won't want to run the same EQ on 4 subs in 4 different positions. You can either buy 2 Behringer feedback destroyers which wll give you 4 channels of EQ, of simply connect the 4 subs, measure each individually, and then EQ the one with the most need.

Frankly, with 4 cubs, they should be smoothing out each other response nicely already. If they're not, I'd look at positioning before EQing.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

the subs will be 2 x 2 on either side of the tv, i thought the sms-1 was capable of eq-ing 3 subs.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you can connect up to 3 subs, but they will all receive the same EQ curve, which will work, but likely not as well as having individually tailored curves for each of your four subs (though, if they are co-located, each pair should display similar characteristics).

I'm starting to get a little out of my depth here, anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Marshall, I run the sms-1 and finding the best postion that gives each sub the best response worked better then just eqing them without experimenting. I run 2 subs off of it and I can get a pretty flat response with as little eq as possible. If you find you just cant dial them in the way you like look at some acoustic treatments to help.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

The subs will be built into cabinets on either side of my fire place, repositioning after being built will not be an option. And there's no way my wife will let me do any room treatment, she is the devil and i've allready sold my soul to her to be able to run 4-18's in our family room and I only have 1 soul.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Tcarcio, there's no way to eq each sub individually with the sms-1.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you could get away with 2 filters, one on each pair of co-located subs. Either keep the SMS and only apply it to the sub that needs the most help, or buy a BFD, or drop some real coin on the SVS EQ


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

So I guess I should have done more research on the sms-1. How many bfd's would I need 1 or 2 since I will essentially only have 2 subs(4 subs-2 encloser)? Also can the ep2500 be daisy chained?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

1 BFD does 2 channels of EQ. I'm not sure what you mean by daisy chain the amps. If you mean do the ep2500 have outputs as well as inputs, the answer appears to be no. You can just split the output of the BFD if you need to.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As far as EQing multiple subs in different locations, Sonnie sez he’s had the best results simply EQing them all as one, with a single set of filters:


Sonnie said:


> As far as the eq'ing all subs as one... I do not know the technical aspects of it, but I do know it works regardless of the location of the subs. I also know that any time I have tried (and I have tried many times) to equalize two subs independently, that while the individual responses have looked very good, once they are combined, the overall response looks awful. It has never... and I emphatically repeat "NEVER!" worked when I have tried to equalize subs independently for an overall smooth combined response. Quite frankly, I do not recall anyone ever succeeding at doing so... and it does not make sense that it can be done either.



As far as daisy chaining the EP2500, Pg. 7 of the manual says that if you’re using parallel mode, the Ch. 2 input becomes an output that can be sent to another amplifier (of course, if you’re using XLR cables the gender is backwards).

Things are a little different if you’re bridging the EP2500, which I assume is what you’re doing since you’re using 4 amps with 4 subs. Since each channel’s XLR and 1/4” TRS connections are paralleled internally, _theoretically _ all you’d have to do to daisy-chain additional amps would be to utilize the unused input to send the signal to the next amp. IOW, if you’re using an XLR cable between SMS-1 and the first EP2500’s Ch. 1 XLR input, you then could use a balanced 1/4” TRS cable from Ch. 1’s 1/4” jack to send to the second amp. Then another XLR cable between the second and third amp, etc. 

Speaking of the SMS, according to one of our Shack members you really can’t get accurate equalizing from it without using REW and entering filters manually. If you have to go to that trouble, there’s no reason not to go with a BFD. It’s cheaper, to boot. If you’re set on the automated route, it appears the Antimode or SVS-AE1 are better options for the money.



Vaughan100 said:


> I used to own the SMS-1 and I can tell you that it's not as simple as just flattening the response with filters. They don't tell you that in the manual though.
> 
> Creating a flat response is not good enough. One can create 10 flat curves and still have completely different sounding results every time. With my SMS-1, a flat graph equated to boomy, sloppy sounding bass and I never understood at the time why that was the case. Surely I should be getting nice tight, responsive bass, right ? Well, no, not really, although the _level_ of bass had been reduced, the filters that were applied did not target the mode center frequencies with enough precision and the display of the SMS-1 was not accurate enough, in my opinion, to deal with those issues.
> 
> Like the other poster mentioned, it's essential that you use REW to input filters and see the results as the SMS-1 display is not reliable, in my opinion. So for now, it looks like the Anti-mode is the best (and most affordable and easiest to use ) automatic EQ on the planet.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Wayne you're the man!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well like I said, "theoretically." I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, though. The only problem I can perhaps see is signal loss (i.e. strength, not sound quality). If your AVR's output is marginal to begin, you might end up with not enough input signal to drive the amps to max. If that turns out to be the case, you would need some kind of booster.

So - let us know how it works. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> Tcarcio, there's no way to eq each sub individually with the sms-1.


No, You have three outputs but they will all send out the same signal. What I do is only eq one at a time and then intergrate the second, third and make adjustments as I go. I have been able to get a pretty flat response so it works well for me.


----------

